# New member



## DesireeP911 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello, I am a stay at home mom to a 4 year old girl and 9 month old boy. My husband works while I am home with the children for now. I've been a stay at home mom since I became pregnant with our son.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Greetings and welcome! There are lots of really great resources and the help forums, too.

So, is there anything specific you'd like help on?


----------

